# all in one fertilizer



## glenn (21 Jan 2009)

does any one know a liquid fertilizer that has all the good stuff in it  ...im the sort of person who dosent want loads of bottles in my fish tank cabinet with different dosing quantitys and measurments that could be so easily messed up.  
im just looking for a good bottle of liquid fertilizer that has nearly every thing you would want in it?
thanks in advance


----------



## Superman (21 Jan 2009)

Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus (TPN+) is a good all in one although it gets expensive if your using it for a large tank (compared to using dry ferts).


----------



## YzemaN (22 Jan 2009)

Have a look at James' site as well:
James' Planted Tank


----------

